# NGD! - Egan Custom Guitars .Strandberg* Copy!



## bigswifty (Jun 29, 2013)

It's finally here! (Well, it has been for a week and a bit now)
Went a week ago to pick up my new ECG Strandy Copy, have a looks 

























Impressions

Firstly, this thing looks AWESOME!  
Very pleased with how the top came out, the binding accentuates everything and the PME looks to be sucking the stain right out of the top. Gnarly 

This guitar is the lightest guitar I've ever held/played. It literally weighs nothing. It is super balanced as well. When I first picked it up expecting something a bit heavier, my jaw dropped at the weightlessness of it. Craftsmanship is phenominal.

So at first, having only played Ibanez wizard necks for years now, the neck (Endurneck) was a bit to get used to. The fretboard has a 26"-27" fan, so this was also a new feat for me. The more I play, the better it feels. It is almost seamless going up and down the fretboard, thumb following the guide of the neck profile. Some parts have my hand dipping down a bit too high or low, but I figure the more I play, the more likely it will be corrected.

The pickups (Lace Deathbar Alumitones) are not too bad. It almost seemed a bit "scratchy" when first plugging it in, I guess due to their clarity - these are obscenely clear pickups. They lack a bit of the aggression I was used to having with my Aftermath in my RG, but still the more I play the more they warm up. Cleans sound great too. More tweaking and I'm sure it'll be even better, though I still have a desire to try some slanted Holy Divers in the Swamp Ash. Eventually..

The body shape is fantastic. Playing on the bottom curve near the knobs in an upright classical position feels great and super comfortable. Hands down my favorite way to play, but the normal position cut allows for great playing too. 

As for the hardware, specifically the Strandberg bridge system, I can't say I'm too impressed. I have broken a total of 3 high e strings over the course of half an hour or so, and have learned that bends are practically a "use at your own discretion" kind of deal. This is because the strings are clamped at the top, but are super prone to breaking under pressure (moreso the high strings). So I've come to accept that I will have to focus on other ways to achieve bend-like sounds with this guitar, and also will primarily use this as a riffing guitar. Besides, it has no trem, and trems are more fun to wank on anyway. A plus side of the system, though, is how easy it is to restring. Simply slide the string through, clamp, tighten and play!

Overall, I am both impressed and pleased with this guitar. There is the one setback of the limitations brought by the bridge system, but Joe from ECG did a great job on his part of the build (everything else except hardware!). He was great to work with, super kind and a real stand up dude.

He even took me back to his place for dinner, wine and jams when I missed my first ferry back to the mainland after coming to get the guitar. If that isn't damn good customer service, I don't know what is!

Anyway, back to playin'


----------



## Crabface (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks great! It's a shame that you can't bend on this... maybe you got faulty hardware? It seems like such a waste to not be able to bend though 

Anyway, I can only imagine how great this feels to play!


----------



## Aris_T (Jun 29, 2013)

That fretboard! 

Congrats!


----------



## mniel8195 (Jun 29, 2013)

are you clamping the string to hard?


----------



## geofreesun (Jun 29, 2013)

^ that's what i have learned on my boden 8. the end of the screws and the locking nuts are a little too sharp, and if you put some tiny plastic or paper pieces below and above the string inside the locking nut (inside the hole for the nut) then it should be fine. sorry if my description is confusing...


----------



## Winspear (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks awesome dude I am so excited for mine! I am certain the issue can be fixed


----------



## bigswifty (Jun 29, 2013)

geofreesun said:


> ^ that's what i have learned on my boden 8. the end of the screws and the locking nuts are a little too sharp, and if you put some tiny plastic or paper pieces below and above the string inside the locking nut (inside the hole for the nut) then it should be fine. sorry if my description is confusing...



This is a good idea, I'll tinker with it a bit and see what I can do.

For the other posters, it seems to be a flaw of the design. The clamps are too aggressive and strings breaking or not being able to tighten properly can be a minute difference in tightness at the nut.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 29, 2013)

dat pale moon ebony.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 29, 2013)

That looks fantastic  Sorry to hear about the hardware issues


----------



## Syriel (Jun 30, 2013)

You probably got faulty hardware? I mean the other guys that currently own .strandbergs* definitely do bends with them ( Fred Brum, Misha Mansoor, Paul Masvidal, etc. ), and if that's the case with ALL hardware, then using the TREM version would be out of the question as you'd be breaking high strings almost every time you pull up on it.

Other than that, wow sexy guitar. HNGD!


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 30, 2013)

Awesome! But lose that ugly-ass strap. It looks like you took the strap off your 30 lbs ERB for that thing.


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 30, 2013)

Very nice! Congrats!!


----------



## Tommy (Jun 30, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## IntoEntropy (Jun 30, 2013)

is it more affordable than a boden7?


----------



## JoeyW (Jun 30, 2013)

brb, killing self for dropping off this run


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks awesome, shame about the hardware issues though. The string clamps at the top don't look a great design, the kind of designs that have been used for basses for years by the likes of Status and Kubicki look a much neater and more effective design, despite being much older.


----------



## Bigfan (Jun 30, 2013)

JoeyW said:


> brb, killing self for dropping off this run



Haha, same. Dropping off to get a Boden instead proved a terrible idea


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks incredibly awesome man, congrats!! I may get one now, haha. Been wanting a new 7 and a Strand copy for sooooo long! Super jealous, nice score man.  Now bring it over.


----------



## bigswifty (Jul 1, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Awesome! But lose that ugly-ass strap. It looks like you took the strap off your 30 lbs ERB for that thing.



Aha! Well  to you good sir, cause I love this strap!



To above, these are much more affordable than the Boden's, contact Joe at ECG to find out when/if he will be doing another run. I know that the more people are into it, the more likely it is to happen!


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 1, 2013)

^ Yep. He posted on FB he might be into another run. I told him if he doesn't low 8s on this one I'll break his thumbs.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jul 1, 2013)

That thing looks dope. I can't wait to take mine out for a drive when Joe gets cases.


----------



## steffgang (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks better than the bodens. I like that the pickups are angled. The hardware issue doesn't sound like something that can't be fixed with a bit of filing or some plastics like suggested previously - I'm sure you'll figure something out. HNGD!


----------



## downburst82 (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks great!! love that fretboard 


would really be interested in getting a six if he does another run. I would have gotten in on this run for one but I didnt know he was open to doing 6's till I saw he was building one for someone else..I just should have asked I guess

Again awesome guitar looks like joe does great work!


----------



## ola_strandberg (Jul 3, 2013)

dbrozz said:


> -- snip --
> 
> As for the hardware, specifically the Strandberg bridge system, I can't say I'm too impressed. I have broken a total of 3 high e strings over the course of half an hour or so, and have learned that bends are practically a "use at your own discretion" kind of deal. This is because the strings are clamped at the top, but are super prone to breaking under pressure (moreso the high strings).
> 
> -- snip --



Hey everyone, the root cause for the issue with the strings breaking has been identified as a change in the brand of screw that fastens the string lock. Anyone that has this issue, please get in touch and we will send out a replacement. This will only affect strings < .012 or so.

Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jul 3, 2013)

ola_strandberg said:


> Hey everyone, the root cause for the issue with the strings breaking has been identified as a change in the brand of screw that fastens the string lock. Anyone that has this issue, please get in touch and we will send out a replacement. This will only affect strings < .012 or so.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience!



Good to know! I assume I'll need these after I receive mine.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 3, 2013)

ola_strandberg said:


> Hey everyone, the root cause for the issue with the strings breaking has been identified as a change in the brand of screw that fastens the string lock. Anyone that has this issue, please get in touch and we will send out a replacement. This will only affect strings < .012 or so.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience!


From the man himself


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 3, 2013)

I was going to suggest sanding the bottom edges of the screws, but it looks like you won't have to


----------



## bigswifty (Jul 3, 2013)

Cheers to all the great replies guys!

Messaged Ola back about the nut screws and great to say I will be getting replacements. It's awesome knowing that both Joe and Ola are stand-up guys who really take their business seriously!

Thanks again to Ola for fixing the issue.


----------



## mcd (Jul 4, 2013)

I had to vote you for Guitar of The Month....this is a beautiful axe man


----------



## Erockomania (Jul 4, 2013)

that thing is super nice, man... love the scheme


----------



## geofreesun (Jul 24, 2013)

bumping this thread because I have received my replacement hardware from Ola (like 2 weeks ago), hope everyone needing those also have received by now?


----------



## Laytowaste (Aug 21, 2013)

Such a beautiful axe brother!!!


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 21, 2013)

That is cool.


----------

